# Show us how you approach a person for sex (Gif)



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

One slap and she's mine. :dance


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Alien one on the first page had me in tears.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------

